# luhaan



## Vik

Hello,

What context would the word Luhaan be in?

I understand that it means tearful but how would it be put into a sentence?

She is tearful.
She is feeling tearful.
She is crying.
Tears are running down her face.

That kind of thing?

If not, how would it be said?


----------



## Lancel0t

Vik said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> What context would the word Luhaan be in?
> 
> I understand that it means tearful but how would it be put into a sentence?
> 
> She is tearful.
> Siya ay luhaan
> 
> She is feeling tearful.
> Pakiramdam niya siya ay naluluha
> 
> She is crying.
> Siya ay lumuluha o umiiyak
> 
> Tears are running down her face.
> Umaagos o Pumapatak ang luha sa kaniyang muka.
> 
> That kind of thing?
> 
> If not, how would it be said?


 
Hope this helps.


----------



## meili

From Lancel0t's:

She is tearful.
Siya ay luhaan  I agree.

She is feeling tearful.
Pakiramdam niya siya ay naluluha / or / Siya ay naluluha.


----------



## Merlin

I agree to Lancelot!

she is tearful
siya ay luhaan 
She is feeling tearful 
Pakiramdam niya siya ay naluluha 

She is crying
Siya ay lumuluha o umiiyak 

Tears are running down her face 
Umaagos o pumapatak ang luha sa kaniyang mukha

I just wanna add this:
Tears are running down her face
Tumutulo and luha sa kaniyang mukha 

I know I've already missed the fun because Lancelot got it all correct.
All I can say is I'm always here to help. Feel free to correct me. I'm not perfect.


----------

